# Now it’s in Oregon and Washington (COVID-19)



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

https://www.oregonlive.com/news/2020/02/coronavirus-appears-in-oregon.html


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Oregon officials need the CDC to confirm the results of the test, which Allen said should happen in a matter of days. In the meantime, he called the case “presumptive.”


Let's hope it's a false alarm.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I think we all sensed this was going to happen. I wonder if they've tracked all those folks who were catering to the Travis people. Did any of them live in Oregon?


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

robin416 said:


> I think we all sensed this was going to happen. I wonder if they've tracked all those folks who were catering to the Travis people. Did any of them live in Oregon?


Well, supposedly...we're all just six degrees away from someone who was catering to the Travis people.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Well that is certainly a reason for concern!


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Lisa, two additional cases in WA. They didn't say where yet.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

robin416 said:


> Lisa, two additional cases in WA. They didn't say where yet.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

West side.
https://komonews.com/news/local/two-new-cases-of-coronavirus-including-student-in-snohomish-county


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

We were going to head to Seattle in a couple of weeks. Think we will skip it.
People are changing travel plans. 
My daughters boss just canceled a trip to Thailand. The lady who cuts my hair is supposed to going to Greece in May and she’s leaning toward canceling. 
My daughters law school recalled all students studying abroad in Florence.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Sorry for the lack of paragraph breaks. It’s kind of comforting though.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2020/02/28/i-have-coronavirus-so-far-it-isnt-that-bad/

“I have the coronavirus.
And it hasn’t been that bad. I am in my late 60s, and the sickest I’ve ever been was when I had bronchitis several years ago.
That laid me out on my back for a few days.
This has been much easier: no chills, no body aches. I breathe easily, and I don’t have a stuffy nose.
My chest feels tight, and I have coughing spells. If I were at home with similar symptoms, I probably would have gone to work as usual. 
I caught the virus on the Diamond Princess, the cruise ship that was quarantined outside Yokohama for 14 days, at the end of a 16-day cruise I took with my wife, Jeri.

When I left the ship a couple of weeks ago, I felt fine. We checked our temperatures throughout our quarantine. Jeri and I got a swab test for the virus. Our temperatures were normal; they’d get the swab results back in 48 hours. Our test results had not arrived before we boarded buses for the airport, where two U.S. government planes waited for us. 
As we took off from Tokyo, I had a bit of a cough, but I chalked it up to the dry air in the cabin. I felt pretty tired — but who wouldn’t, in our situation? I dozed off. 
When I woke up, I had a fever. I made my way to the back of the cargo plane, where the Air Force had set up a quarantine area cordoned off with sheets of plastic. They took my temperature. It was over 103 degrees. So I took a seat in the quarantine area and fell back asleep until we touched down in California, at Travis Air Force Base. Officials from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention came onto the plane and said that three of us who had been cordoned off would fly to Omaha (with our spouses, if they wanted to come along). The CDC had a quarantine location at the University of Nebraska’s hospital. We arrived on Feb. 17, greeted by a fleet of ambulances and police cars. Officials put me on a stretcher and wheeled me into a van, which made for a very dramatic scene. I easily could have walked myself, despite my exhaustion. On the hospital campus, they put me in a biocontainment unit. The space was sealed off, with two double-paned windows that looked out on the hallway, and a large, heavy, insulated door. Two cameras watched me at all times; a set of computer monitors were equipped with microphones, so that the medical staff and I could communicate with CDC officials at central command down the hall. The room had last been used for the Ebola outbreak in 2014.   While there is no vaccine for coronavirus, preventive steps and awareness are the best tools to prepare and protect yourself in the event of an outbreak. (Taylor Turner/The Washington Post) A doctor and nurses reviewed my case with me and took a bunch of lab tests. They wore heavy-duty hazmat suits sealed with duct tape and equipped with motors that helped with air circulation. It looked like something out of “The Andromeda Strain.” When the test came back a few hours later, I wasn’t surprised to learn that I had the coronavirus. Later, the Tokyo swab confirmed the result — I had caught the virus even before I left the ship.  It didn’t scare me too badly. I knew my number was up. The way I saw it, I was going to get stuck in at least 14 more days of quarantine, even if I didn’t get the virus. So many fellow passengers had come down with the illness, including one of my friends, that I’d gotten somewhat used to the idea that I might catch it, too. My wife, however, tested negative and headed to quarantine at a separate facility a few blocks away. After those days being cooped up on the ship together, I think we both relished the alone time; we still could communicate through our phones. During the first few days, the hospital staff hooked me up to an IV, mostly as a precaution, and used it to administer magnesium and potassium, just to make sure I had plenty of vitamins. Other than that, my treatment has consisted of what felt like gallons and gallons of Gatorade — and, when my fever rose just above 100 degrees, some ibuprofen. The nurses came to the room every four hours or so, to check my vitals, ask if I needed anything and to draw my blood. I got very good at unhooking all the monitors checking my oxygen level, blood pressure and heart rate so I could go to the bathroom or just pace around the room a little, to get my blood flowing. I never quite got the hang of hooking them back up without making a tangled mess. After 10 days, I moved out of biocontainment and into the same facility as Jeri. Now we can videochat from our separate quarantines, in neighboring rooms. As of my most recent test, on Thursday, I am still testing positive for the virus. But by now, I don’t require much medical care. The nurses check my temperature twice a day and draw my blood, because I’ve agreed to participate in a clinical study to try to find a treatment for coronavirus. If I test negative three days in a row, then I get to leave. The time has passed more quickly than I would’ve expected. With my laptop, I get as much work done as I can, remotely. I catch up with friends. I take walks around my room, trying to take a thousand more steps each day. I also watch the news. It’s surreal to see everyone panic — news conferences, the stock market falling, school closures — about a disease I have. It does seem likely that coronavirus will spread in the United States, but it won’t help anybody if we all panic. Based on my experience, I’d recommend that everyone get a good digital thermometer, just as a comfort tool, so they can reassure themselves if their noses start running. I have been relatively fortunate: At least six Diamond Princess passengers have died from the virus, of the around 705 passengers who caught it. But coronavirus doesn’t have to be a horrible calamity. If you told me when I left home in January that I wouldn’t be back until March — that, instead, I would be confined for more than 24 days because I’d catch a novel virus at the center of what could become a pandemic — that would have completely freaked me out. But now that it’s happening, I’m just taking it one day at a time.”


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Lisa in WA said:


> West side.
> https://komonews.com/news/local/two-new-cases-of-coronavirus-including-student-in-snohomish-county


Not surprising since so many move around there. You've got the military, international travelers.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Lisa in WA said:


> We were going to head to Seattle in a couple of weeks. Think we will skip it.
> People are changing travel plans.
> My daughters boss just canceled a trip to Thailand. The lady who cuts my hair is supposed to going to Greece in May and she’s leaning toward canceling.
> My daughters law school recalled all students studying abroad in Florence.


Schools are doing the same here. All international travel has been cancelled, kids are being brought home.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Lisa in WA said:


> Sorry for the lack of paragraph breaks. It’s kind of comforting though.
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2020/02/28/i-have-coronavirus-so-far-it-isnt-that-bad/
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2020/02/28/i-have-coronavirus-so-far-it-isnt-that-bad/
> 
> ...


He's got quite a tale to tell his grand kids. 

Those of us that suffer from seasonal allergies are going to freak people out. Sniffles, sneezing, sinus cough. Yep, they'll be clearing the aisles.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Lisa in WA said:


> My daughters law school recalled all students studying abroad in Florence.


That's what has me concerned. College age students from all over the world are being brought home. There is no way they will be quarantined. At best, someone might take their temperature when they get off the plane.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

I know one California city was able to file a restraining order to stop the passengers from the diamond princess being quarantined in their city, but where did they end up? With quarantine procedures in question.. I'd kind of like to know. Especially if they were taken to the WA/OR area.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

They tried to send a bunch of them here to AL without checking with the government here first.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Don't mind me walking around with a can of Lysol and a mask on


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

robin416 said:


> He's got quite a tale to tell his grand kids.
> 
> Those of us that suffer from seasonal allergies are going to freak people out. Sniffles, sneezing, sinus cough. Yep, they'll be clearing the aisles.


I sneezed yesterday and watched about 5 people jump back. They were already about 20 feet away.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

We've got flu going around here like crazy, lots of people getting the side eye, LOL.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Oregon1986 said:


> Don't mind me walking around with a can of Lysol and a mask on


You've got some distance from The Portland area. But I just bought a lot of Lysol.
I’ve had to wear this stupid surgical shoe to bed for the last couple of weeks so I’ve been spraying the bottoms with Lysol.
I’m worried because you know we have four patients in my city and I’m just waiting for the first case to pop up here.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

robin416 said:


> kids are being brought home.


It seems a little foolish to be bringing them back without a quarantine period.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> I’ve had to wear this stupid surgical shoe to bed for the last couple of weeks so I’ve been spraying the bottoms with Lysol.


Get some booties.

https://www.homedepot.com/b/Safety-...-Clothing-Disposable-Shoe-Covers/N-5yc1vZclln


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Get some booties.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/b/Safety-...-Clothing-Disposable-Shoe-Covers/N-5yc1vZclln



no thank you. That big, old thing is square toed and I already nearly tore apart a shower bag before I gave up.
I don’t have to wear it to bed now, so I’ll just continue spraying it.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Lisa in WA said:


> You've got some distance from The Portland area. But I just bought a lot of Lysol.
> I’ve had to wear this stupid surgical shoe to bed for the last couple of weeks so I’ve been spraying the bottoms with Lysol.
> I’m worried because you know we have four patients in my city and I’m just waiting for the first case to pop up here.


I go up to Portland every week to take my daughter to and from her dads. I will not be stopping anywhere up there for awhile that's for sure.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> I already nearly tore apart a shower bag before I gave up.


Trash bags and duct tape can solve lots of problems.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Get some booties.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/b/Safety-...-Clothing-Disposable-Shoe-Covers/N-5yc1vZclln


Booties is great idea.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Lisa in WA said:


> no thank you. That big, old thing is square toed and I already nearly tore apart a shower bag before I gave up.
> I don’t have to wear it to bed now, so I’ll just continue spraying it.


Plus I don't think they make disposable booties big enough to fit over one of those shoes.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

robin416 said:


> Plus I don't think they make disposable booties big enough to fit over one of those shoes.


I’m going to be very happy to get rid of this thing.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Lisa in WA said:


> I’m going to be very happy to get rid of this thing.


Have they given you a time frame yet?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I don’t go back till 3/11 and I’m walking on it now (gingerly) but I have very little swelling (knocking wood)and the incision is healed so I’m hoping he will let me start back to wearing sneakers but that may be wishful thinking. It will only be a month out from the surgery. Guessing at six weeks. 
whenever it is I think I will light this shoe on fire and send it back to hell where it came from.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

https://www.kelownanow.com/watercoo...umours_that_a_coronavirus_case_is_in_Kelowna/

We are supposed to go back later in March to do some things on the boat.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I’m beginning to wish I’d just get the damned thing and be done with it.
I’m 55, healthy, my lungs are good, I’ve never smoked, no immune or auto immune issues.
My family is the same. (Knocking wood)
Now would be a good time to be done with it while the hospitals aren’t swamped.
Mostly kidding I guess, but as Tom Petty said, “the waiting is the hardest part”.

Unless you die.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

And then this:
Washington State confirms first death from Corona virus.
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/29/washington-state-confirms-first-us-death-from-coronavirus.html?__source=iosappshare|com.apple.UIKit.activity.Message


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Wonder if it’s one of the cruise ship victims here in Spokane. 
Poor people.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Nope, in King County. (Seattle area)

https://komonews.com/news/local/1-dead-from-coronavirus-in-king-county-health-officials-confirm


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

We all need to eat a little more dirt and build up strong immune systems. I swear my five year old is the healthiest person I know. Farm life has built up his immune system


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Lisa in WA said:


> And then this:
> Washington State confirms first death from Corona virus.
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/29/washington-state-confirms-first-us-death-from-coronavirus.html?__source=iosappshare|com.apple.UIKit.activity.Message


Ah nuts.

What ever happened with the second person diagnosed? I know the one was finally discharged but I don't remember seeing anything about the other person.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

dont spray your padded toilet seat with lysol it will turn blue. i did that yesterday by mistake. now i have a cream colored and blue toilet seat. no matter what i used on it it wont come off. not only that but i have a hole scrubbed in it. got that on my list for tomorrow. ~Georgia


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> (gingerly)


I see what you did there.

You fell off your scooter ("blondely").


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

newfieannie said:


> dont spray your padded toilet seat with lysol it will turn blue. i did that yesterday by mistake. now i have a cream colored and blue toilet seat. no matter what i used on it it wont come off. not only that but i have a hole scrubbed in it. got that on my list for tomorrow. ~Georgia


LOL Does this kind of thing happen to you often?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I see what you did there.
> 
> You fell off your scooter ("blondely").


lol...no blonde here.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

He just really wants you to dye your hair blonde.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> lol...no blonde here.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

robin416 said:


> He just really wants you to dye your hair blonde.


I would never want that.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

newfieannie said:


> dont spray your padded toilet seat with lysol it will turn blue. i did that yesterday by mistake. now i have a cream colored and blue toilet seat. no matter what i used on it it wont come off. not only that but i have a hole scrubbed in it. got that on my list for tomorrow. ~Georgia


Lmao I've done that


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/health/coronavirus-death-seattle-washington-state/


What you need to know:


One person in King County has died due to a novel coronavirus infection, Public Health – Seattle & King County officials announced Saturday morning. It is the first death attributed to the virus in the United States.
Two people connected to a Kirkland long-term care facility have tested positive, officials said Saturday afternoon. A resident in her 70s is in serious condition, and a health employee in her 40s is stable. The long-term facility in Kirkland has 108 residents and 180 employees, according to the CDC. Twenty-seven residents and 25 employees have symptoms.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Lisa in WA said:


> https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/health/coronavirus-death-seattle-washington-state/
> 
> 
> What you need to know:
> ...


Oh, that's really not good. Not in a facility like that.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

*https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-health-usa-cdc-idUSKBN20N11E*
*Washington state officials flag potential coronavirus outbreak at nursing home*

"(Reuters) - Officials from Washington said on Saturday that two of three confirmed coronavirus cases in the state had links to a long-term care facility in the city of Kirkland, and more than 50 other residents and staff of the facility could be symptomatic.

It was unclear whether a patient who died from coronavirus in Washington - reported earlier on Saturday - was connected to the facility. The death was of a male in his 50s with underlying health conditions, according to officials.

Jeff Duchin, a public health official in Seattle and King County, said that 27 residents and 25 staff members of long-term care facility Life Care had “some sort of symptoms.” "


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Oh no.....this isn’t good. Poor old folks.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Nothing to see here....


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

fireweed farm said:


> Nothing to see here....


Huh?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Governor declares state of emergency.

https://www.kxly.com/gov-inslee-dec..._medium=social&utm_source=facebook_4_News_Now


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I thought I saw that on one the links someone posted earlier. It's probably a good idea since things are beginning to escalate.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> *https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-health-usa-cdc-idUSKBN20N11E*
> *Washington state officials flag potential coronavirus outbreak at nursing home*
> 
> "(Reuters) - Officials from Washington said on Saturday that two of three confirmed coronavirus cases in the state had links to a long-term care facility in the city of Kirkland, and more than 50 other residents and staff of the facility could be symptomatic.
> ...


This is our concern. Tom is a rehab nurse at a long-term facility. Viruses spread like fire through those places even with sanitary precautions.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Maybe here in Spokane. 

https://www.khq.com/news/spokane-co...cle_f59a2cce-5b69-11ea-a173-a3052e98e6a6.html


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Plus I don't think they make disposable booties big enough to fit over one of those shoes.


I have 3 boxes of them for construction workers working in a hospital environment. They will fit even on Lebron James shoes. may have to look at construction safety supply co. though.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Oregon1986 said:


> We all need to eat a little more dirt and build up strong immune systems. I swear my five year old is the healthiest person I know. Farm life has built up his immune system


I believe there is some truth to that. I dont wash my hands 20 times a day and hardly ever get sick. I was working on the road one day with a bunch of workers fresh from Mexico. I shared a condo with 2 other ones. We bought "mutual" groceries the first day of the week. They bought mayonnaise but I generally use hot mustard. They actually left the mayonnaise out on the counter for 2 weeks and still ate out of it. I would die from salmonella after the first 24 hours of non refrigeration.

I think it is what your body gets used to. Evolution can be a great thing but i think you can also regress too.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Total Confirmed
86,983

Total Deaths
2,978

Total Recovered
42,139

https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

mreynolds said:


> I believe there is some truth to that. I dont wash my hands 20 times a day and hardly ever get sick. I was working on the road one day with a bunch of workers fresh from Mexico. I shared a condo with 2 other ones. We bought "mutual" groceries the first day of the week. They bought mayonnaise but I generally use hot mustard. They actually left the mayonnaise out on the counter for 2 weeks and still ate out of it. I would die from salmonella after the first 24 hours of non refrigeration.
> 
> I think it is what your body gets used to. Evolution can be a great thing but i think you can also regress too.


I found this out a couple of years ago: you don’t actually need to refrigerate commercial mayonnaise. 
https://www.today.com/food/should-you-keep-mayo-pantry-or-fridge-t100370

I was floored when I found out. I still refrigerate mine.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Will the next problem be toxic clouds of Lysol


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

mreynolds said:


> I have 3 boxes of them for construction workers working in a hospital environment. They will fit even on Lebron James shoes. may have to look at construction safety supply co. though.


Hubs was in construction but it's been many years since he was working in the NIH. I don't think they had them then or he would have said something.

Having those things on those big boots is scary.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Lisa in WA said:


> Maybe here in Spokane.
> 
> https://www.khq.com/news/spokane-co...cle_f59a2cce-5b69-11ea-a173-a3052e98e6a6.html


Spokane was part of the article, that does remind it it was from khq or one of the others. The article was longer than that link.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

.


newfieannie said:


> dont spray your padded toilet seat with lysol it will turn blue. i did that yesterday by mistake. now i have a cream colored and blue toilet seat. no matter what i used on it it wont come off. not only that but i have a hole scrubbed in it. got that on my list for tomorrow. ~Georgia


All I can say is:


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

mreynolds said:


> I believe there is some truth to that. I dont wash my hands 20 times a day and hardly ever get sick. I was working on the road one day with a bunch of workers fresh from Mexico. I shared a condo with 2 other ones. We bought "mutual" groceries the first day of the week. They bought mayonnaise but I generally use hot mustard. They actually left the mayonnaise out on the counter for 2 weeks and still ate out of it. I would die from salmonella after the first 24 hours of non refrigeration.
> 
> I think it is what your body gets used to. Evolution can be a great thing but i think you can also regress too.


I completely agree


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

A postal worker in Federal Way, WA has it. 

https://www.krem.com/article/news/h...d-19/281-cba66803-1385-4283-93cf-09250706a2cd


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I've left that page open for a minute because I may want to revisit again in a few. 

Depending on whether this postal worker was a mail delivery person it kind of is the same when I asked someone about the Fedex guy.

But the reason I left the page open. Scroll down. See the one from the middle of February? Today is a very different day from all the isn't everything wonderful back in mid February. They released those people after 14 days. Did they test those people or were they released and possibly infecting those they came into contact with just because they were asymptomatic?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

My daughter’s best friend’s husband is a pulmonologist here in Spokane. He posted the link to this blog on his own social media account this evening. The blogger is a family practitioner here but again, the pulmonologist reposted it, so guessing he agrees. Also guessing a pulmonologist will have some real knowledge (Ora lot more than most)about this bug.
https://gretchenlasallemd.com/blog/


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Good information there. 

Seems most of us have already done many of the things suggested. Guess the only option is continue doing it until they have more answers.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

School was shut down in a very rural area an hour and a half north of us while awaiting results of Covid-19 testing.

https://www.krem.com/article/news/h...ning/293-807d5de5-c9f0-4265-8ee2-829eafb8875f


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Just heard from a friend of mine, she works in a surgical center. Said all of the surgical supplies, gowns, drapes and such are on backorder. She said they're probably going to have to go old school with items that need to be washed and sterilized. That could be a challenge if they don't have them in storage or a facility to take them to to be cleaned. 

Wonder what that might do for my finger surgery.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

robin416 said:


> Just heard from a friend of mine, she works in a surgical center. Said all of the surgical supplies, gowns, drapes and such are on backorder. She said they're probably going to have to go old school with items that need to be washed and sterilized. That could be a challenge if they don't have them in storage or a facility to take them to to be cleaned.
> 
> Wonder what that might do for my finger surgery.


i saw somewhere in the WaPo an article that the government is pleading with people to stop buying masks. Why don’t they plead with the retailers to stop selling them?
They could always buy them off them....


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

This whole thing has been a cluster. All this don't fly here or there, it's too late for all that. It's in all four corners of the country. Now focus needs to on the spread and be prepared for more disruption.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Three new dead here in WA.

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/02/sea...oronavirus-deaths-bringing-us-total-to-5.html


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Now 6.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

MoonRiver said:


> Now 6.


that was fast.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> *Three* new dead here in WA.





> At least *four *new patients have died from COVID-19 in Washington state, bringing the total number of deaths in the U.S. to at least six as the coronavirus spreads throughout local communities around Seattle, local health officials said Monday.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> At least four new patients have died from COVID-19 in Washington state, bringing the *total number of deaths in the U.S. to at least six* as the coronavirus spreads throughout local communities around Seattle, local health officials said Monday.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

they updated it moments after I posted. 
Wonder if it’s from the nursing home. 
Also wonder what this is going to do with the homeless population in Seattle.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> they updated it moments after I posted.
> Wonder if it’s from the nursing home.


Probably since the "infirm" are the most likely to succumb.

I quoted from the updated page.
There may be some confusion.


> PUBLISHED MON, MAR 2 20202:17 PM EST UPDATED MOMENTS AGO


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

One of the people who died today in WA was a 40 year old man. I haven’t heard if he had underlying problems but I feel guilty for hoping so. 
I can’t imagine how people who are medically vulnerable feel, hearing the non infirm population’s relief that someone else is more vulnerable.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I can tell you I'm uncomfortable. At nearly 70 with a heart that has a mind of its own this whole thing is concerning.


----------



## Ethan holbert (Feb 26, 2020)

Hey can someone tell me how to make a post where everyone can see it?


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Ethan holbert said:


> Hey can someone tell me how to make a post where everyone can see it?


What are your trying to do, start a new post? If it is choose what topic you want on the main forum page, look in the upper right where it says "start a new post" that will open a window for a header and the body of what you want to say.


----------



## Ethan holbert (Feb 26, 2020)

Thank you. New member trying to figure everything out


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Ethan holbert said:


> New member trying to figure everything out


Take a look at this thread:
https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/welcome-to-homesteadingtoday-a-users-guide.561375/


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

And then there's the user's guide.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/03/coronavirus-amazon-employee-in-seattle-office-tests-positive.html?__source=iosappshare|com.apple.UIKit.activity.Message


TECH
*Amazon employee in Seattle office tests positive for coronavirus*


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I wonder when/if the numbers are going to explode like they did in other countries.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

robin416 said:


> I wonder *when*/if the numbers are going to explode like they did in other countries.


The more testing they do the more cases they will find.
Still though, 80% of them will be mild and not cause major problems for those infected.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i'm in that age category of the ones who are being hit hard also. i dont have any problems that i know of. still i'm soon going to batten down . ~Georgia


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

https://idiocracynewsmedia.com/2020...b-XgBzJA_qxQ9vRMy_1cQQbG3GjH-cKD7rvnQG9rp7qRE
*Remember back in* *2009 when the swine flu killed over 12k Americans*? As of mid-March 2010, the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) estimated that about 59 million Americans contracted the H1N1 virus, 265,000 were hospitalized as a result, and *12,000 died.*

CDC says H1N1 infected 61 million Americans during the pandemic and killed around 12,000. H1N1 is now part of the annual seasonal flu mix.

The 2009 flu pandemic in the United States was a novel strain of the Influenza A/H1N1 virus, commonly referred to as “swine flu“, that began in the spring of 2009. The virus had spread to the US from an outbreak in Mexico.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

robin416 said:


> I wonder when/if the numbers are going to explode like they did in other countries.


A couple of days ago I predicted at least 1000 cases within 2 weeks. We already have over 100 known cases and each one will, on average, infect another 4-6 people.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

DH has been hearing rumors that Amazon might lock down its headquarters.


Lisa in WA said:


> Maybe here in Spokane.
> 
> https://www.khq.com/news/spokane-co...cle_f59a2cce-5b69-11ea-a173-a3052e98e6a6.html


They’ve been oddly silent about this case. No mention of test results and people on the comments sections are getting pretty pointed about the results. no word from my daughters university on the student who was being tested either.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> DH has been hearing rumors that Amazon might lock down its headquarters.
> 
> 
> They’ve been oddly silent about this case. No mention of test results and people on the comments sections are getting pretty pointed about the results. no word from my daughters university on the student who was being tested either.


I don't blame people needing to know the results, it would make me very suspicious.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

There is now a ship holding off the CA coast for Covid.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Ethan holbert said:


> Hey can someone tell me how to make a post where everyone can see it?


You just did!


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

We have no idea how many folks in this country now have it because the testing is very limited. If you don't test, you're just a sick person and not on anyone's radar.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Lisa in WA said:


> DH has been hearing rumors that Amazon might lock down its headquarters.
> 
> 
> They’ve been oddly silent about this case. No mention of test results and people on the comments sections are getting pretty pointed about the results. no word from my daughters university on the student who was being tested either.



Test was negative.
No known cases in Spokane right now. (Knocking wood)

I just heard that all 50,000 U. Of Washington students will switch to online classes.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> Test was negative.


That's good to hear.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I cannot believe how many store shelves are empty,particularly the cleaning departments


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Oregon1986 said:


> I cannot believe how many store shelves are empty,particularly the cleaning departments


Pretty crazy, isn't it? I don't see it as much here of stripping cleaning supplies but things like masks and hand sanitizer are not to be found.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

That whole start stocking up recommendation that came out last month, where everyone said it was just 'overreacting'.. in some places, if you didn't 'overreact', you are kinda in trouble now.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

gleepish said:


> That whole start stocking up recommendation that came out last month, where everyone said it was just 'overreacting'.. in some places, *if you didn't 'overreact', you are kinda in trouble now*.


I don't think that's true.
We didn't run out and buy lots of things to "stock up".
We keep weeks or months worth of most of those things anyway.

The media hype is creating the shortages.


----------



## edjewcollins (Jun 20, 2003)

So China lies, this we know. If they say it started in December 2019 it's more like november, or october or even september 2019. 1000's of Chinese fly here daily. The coronavirus has been here for 5 or 6 months and has been being diagnosed as seasonal influenza because it really isn't any worse than that.
Westerners need to put their purses down, pull themselves up by the bootstraps, and stop behaving like mindless sheep.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I don't think that's true.
> We didn't run out and buy lots of things to "stock up".
> We keep weeks or months worth of most of those things anyway.
> 
> The media hype is creating the shortages.


Some of us who do keep stock on hand generally aren't the ones buying up 5 bags of 25lb rice on a moments notice. (Unless there's a fantastic sale or something) I could be wrong, but I'd say it was more the people who don't keep a back stock than the people who do.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

gleepish said:


> I'd say it was more the people who don't keep a back stock than the people who do.


Yes, due to the media hype there will be artificial shortages until the supply chain catches up with increased demand.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Hells Bells.
We just got a positive case here in my town.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

It's prolly just a cold.
That's what I see from some


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Lisa in WA said:


> Hells Bells.
> We just got a positive case here in my town.


Like my sister told me last night with our first regional outbreak, it is inevitable. Keep doing what you kniw you need to do and stay safe!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

They made a mistake.

https://www.kxly.com/department-of-...obhy2jYB2WGJoQ-lGAQ-hoTdRYjM785ybre_7b1ekc9EM


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

Lisa in WA said:


> https://www.oregonlive.com/news/2020/02/coronavirus-appears-in-oregon.html


*First case of coronavirus in Kansas has arrived in Johnson County, governor says *

Read more here: https://www.kansascity.com/#storylink=cpy


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

It showed up in Memphis today and I've got to go there tomorrow. I suppose that's the last trip I'll be making there for a long time. Memphis in May is a huge deal with something scheduled every weekend in May. Folks buy tickets months in advance and come in from many states away and brings in millions to the economy. I'm wondering if they are going to do like Austin and just cancel everything. I never go but I sure hate to see them do that.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SRSLADE said:


> It's prolly just a cold.
> That's what I see from some


Odds are quite good that is all they have.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Home testing soon to be available in Seattle.



> Testing for the novel coronavirus in the Seattle area will get a huge boost in the coming weeks as a project funded by Bill Gates and his foundation begins offering home-testing kits that will allow people who fear they may be infected to swab their noses and send the samples back for analysis.
> 
> Results, which should be available in one to two days, will be shared with local health officials who will notify those who test positive. Via online forms, infected people can answer questions about their movements and contacts, making it easier for health officials to locate others who may need to be tested or quarantined, as well as to track the virus’ spread and identify possible hot spots.


https://www.seattletimes.com/seattl...-offer-home-testing-kits-for-new-coronavirus/


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> home-testing kits that will allow people who fear they may be infected to swab their noses and send the samples back for analysis.


That sounds like a good way to spread the virus.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

We were told there were five cases in this country.
Have they gone away yet?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That sounds like a good way to spread the virus.


Evidently you have never done an at home lab test.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

MoonRiver said:


> Evidently you have never done an at home lab test.


Handling the packages can lead to contamination.
Tests should be done in a controlled environment.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Handling the packages can lead to contamination.
> Tests should be done in a controlled environment.


Like I said, you have never done a home lab test.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

MoonRiver said:


> Like I said, you have never done a home lab test.


Regardless, a person with the virus could contaminate the package by simply sneezing on it on the way to the mailbox.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

https://www.laurinburgexchange.com/news/34475/state-confirms-8th-coronavirus-case

*"State confirms 8th coronavirus case*
March 12, 2020 Laurinburg Exchange News 0
By: The Associated Press

RALEIGH — *An eighth case of coronavirus has been confirmed in North Carolina*, health officials announced Wednesday.

The latest patient is from Wake County, where five other residents tested positive, the N.C. Department of Health and Human Services said in a news release. The new case involves a traveler from Indiana who visited Biogen in Raleigh last week, the department said.

The test conducted by the North Carolina State Laboratory of Public Health, are presumptively positive and will be confirmed by the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention

The other five Wake County patients had traveled to Boston to attend a BioGen conference, according to the department. Several cases of COVID-19 across the country have been linked to the conference, according to a previous news release."


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

This came up on my local news this morning. Pay attention to the last line (which I bolded).
------

Tonight, we've learned that patient is not in Acadiana. The Governor's Office said the Iberia Parish patient is being treated in Lafourche Parish, but they are not releasing any other details about the patient. 

Just before our 10:00 newscast, Ochsner Health confirmed to KATC that they are treating a patient with COVID-19 at Ochsner St. Anne in Lafourche Parish.

Right now, Orleans, Jefferson, St. Tammany, Iberia, Lafourche and Caddo Parishes are affected by the coronavirus. 

Governor Edwards said, "That list of parishes that we put out as being impacted means that an individual from that parish is presumptively positive or they are being hospitalized in that parish or potentially both."

Edwards said the coronavirus is community spread in the Orleans area. His task force has conducted contact tracing. 

*"These individuals are not contracting this infection by travel," said Edwards. "We can't identify any individuals they have contacted."*


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

So no more basketball for Gonzaga this year and now spring break is extended to the 23rd and then classes will be online. I hope this is over soon. I’d hate to see graduation canceled.


----------

